# Problemi a passare a root [RISOLTO]

## bi-andrea

Ciao,

utilizzo xfce4 con logger slim, ho aggiornato World e System però ho dei problemi quando mi loggio da utente normale, se apro un terminale e digito

```

su

<passowrd>

```

mi compare

```
manuel@Manuel ~ $ su

Password: 

su: Authentication failure

manuel@Manuel ~ $ 

```

allora ho provato digitando

```

da root

gpasswd -a nome-utente wheel

```

lui continua a dare lo stesso problema

----------

## ago

```
su -
```

o

```
su - root
```

?

----------

## bi-andrea

durante questa assenza ho provato a capire il problema, ho provato anche di eliminare l'utente e poi ricrearlo, ma il risulato è lo stesso anche con i comandi suggeriti

Un utente per accedere a root che passaggio deve fare?

Cioè cosa determina il permesso di diventare root, forse c'è qualcosa che non è sistemato bene.......

mia ipotesi

----------

## bi-andrea

Alla fine mi può star bene anche così, perchè in fondo se mi manca qualcosa uso portato, lui mi chiede la password di root e non ha problemi di riconoscimento, il sistema mi funziona bene.......

 *Quote:*   

> il mio sistema è così
> 
> gcc-4.4.5 
> 
> binutils-2.20.1-r1
> ...

 

----------

## ago

ti ho postato delle soluzioni, almeno una risposta se funzionano o no?

----------

## bi-andrea

Scusami ago, il risutato coi comandi che mi hai citato sono

 *Quote:*   

> manuel@Manuel ~ $ su
> 
> Password:
> 
> su: Authentication failure
> ...

 

con

 *Quote:*   

> su -
> 
> 

 

mi chiede la passowrd di -

----------

## ago

```
ago@devil ~ $ su -

Password: 

devil ~ # whoami

root
```

----------

## bi-andrea

si presenta così

 *Quote:*   

> manuel@Manuel ~ $ su -
> 
> Password: 
> 
> su: Authentication failure
> ...

 

----------

## ago

hai provato a ricompilare sys-libs/pam ?

----------

## bi-andrea

no ma posso provare

----------

## allxsan

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> utilizzo xfce4 con logger slim, ho aggiornato World e System però ho dei problemi quando mi loggio da utente normale, se apro un terminale e digito
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il problema e' (quasi) sicuramente dovuto a slim e al suo modo (gli script) di apire la sessione xfce4 (ma anche gnome, lxde...) 

Avevo scelto anche io slim (dopo inutili peripezie mi sono stufato e ho provato anche con lightdm ), in origine avevo deciso di fare una nuova installazione pensando a xorg+slim+xfce4. Una volta terminato senza alcun problema, inizio ad utilizzare l'ambiente xfce ma vado subito incontro a "stramberie" varie, per esempio non mi permetteva di effetttuare il mount di un bel niente, se non da console con "sudo bla bla bla....", l'ambiente grafico era curiosamente "monco" di piccole parti, non memorizzava la password della connessione wireless...  pensavo a qualcosa di andato male durante la compilazione, qualche flag USE di troppo... per sicurezza vado a verificare ( come al solito, e  non ne posso piu' ) e trovo una serie di messaggi (e 3d) che parlano proprio di questo  problema. Solo che non si cita l'esatta soluzione e  "devi cercartela da solo" procedendo per tentativi ! Dicono di modificare script, modificare questa e quella configurazione, evitare che, fare in modo di... 

beh, dico ! no, basta. Slim e' normalmente disponibile in portage e non ho "emerso" versioni mascherate, per cui non e' possibile andare incontro (purtroppo ancora una volta ) a problemi "succhiatempo" di questo genere. 

Ho "emerso" gdm e ho risolto tutto in un minuto

----------

## bi-andrea

grazie allxsan per la tua testimonianza, ho voluto usare xorg-x11+xfce4+slim per avere un sistema diverso e mi trovo bene, c'è l'esenziale perchè per esempio con xfburn se non installi diversi plugin lui non legge molte cose anche per montare i dischi dove dipende poi dal kernel.

Ho provato dal renvel 3 a fare la stessa cosa e vedo che il problema persiste quindi il problema è altrove non in ambiente X

Per ago, ho provato a ricompilarlo

```

sys-libs/pam-1.1.3 

use=audit berkdb cracklib nls vim-syntax
```

però continua a dare lo stesso problema

----------

## table

Ciao,

controlla se l'utente è nel gruppo wheel

----------

## bi-andrea

sì table infatti ho rigiditato il comando per avere l'utente anche nel gruppo whell, però non sono riuscito come mi hai suggerito

```

sed 's/<[Bb][Rr][ \t]*\/*>/\n/g;s/<\/*[^>]\+\/*>//g'

```

dove il terminale mi rimane in attesa di comandi, forse devo spezzarre la stringa che mi hai suggerito?

----------

## table

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> sì table infatti ho rigiditato il comando per avere l'utente anche nel gruppo whell, però non sono riuscito come mi hai suggerito
> 
> ```
> 
> sed 's/<[Bb][Rr][ \t]*\/*>/\n/g;s/<\/*[^>]\+\/*>//g'
> ...

 

Quella è la mia firma, non c'entra nulla con il tuo problema  :Very Happy: 

Ma loggandoti all'ambiente direttamente con l'utente root ti funziona? Cioè sei sicuro che la passwrod di root sia corretta?

Verfica anche il corretto mapping della tastiera poichè spesso siamo convinti di scrivere una password, ma poichè il mapping della tastiera è americano (ad esempio) ne scriviamo un'altra  :Laughing: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Bene una riga in meno da digitare  :Very Happy: 

Sì, guarda table, quel dubbio lo avevo avuto pure io, infatti con tea ho provato a editare tutte le password, però non è neanche quello e poi quando mi loggio nel sistema a renlevel 3 sono root (che ormai ho sistemato tutto) e lancio slim.

da quì riesco sia a loggiarmi da root che da utente normale, quindi non saprei, magari provare con sudo, però ho un sistema regolare come volevo io, quindi magari posso sorvolare questo strano comportamento, forse al prossimo aggiornamento riesco a loggiarmi anche dall'ambiente utente in root

----------

## bi-andrea

ho messo risolto perchè per passare a root non proprio risolto che non ho bene capito cosa possa essere, però installando

```
emerge sudo
```

per impostare dopo 

```
# visudo
```

il mio /etc/sudoers ora si presenta così

```

## sudoers file.

##

## This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.

## Failure to use 'visudo' may result in syntax or file permission errors

## that prevent sudo from running.

##

## See the sudoers man page for the details on how to write a sudoers file.

##

##

## Host alias specification

##

## Groups of machines. These may include host names (optionally with wildcards),

## IP addresses, network numbers or netgroups.

# Host_Alias   WEBSERVERS = www1, www2, www3

##

## User alias specification

##

## Groups of users.  These may consist of user names, uids, Unix groups,

## or netgroups.

# User_Alias   ADMINS = millert, dowdy, mikef

##

## Cmnd alias specification

##

## Groups of commands.  Often used to group related commands together.

# Cmnd_Alias   PROCESSES = /usr/bin/nice, /bin/kill, /usr/bin/renice, \

#              /usr/bin/pkill, /usr/bin/top

##

## Defaults specification

##

## You may wish to keep some of the following environment variables

## when running commands via sudo.

##

## Locale settings

# Defaults env_keep += "LANG LANGUAGE LINGUAS LC_* _XKB_CHARSET"

##

## Run X applications through sudo; HOME is used to find the

## .Xauthority file.  Note that other programs use HOME to find   

## configuration files and this may lead to privilege escalation!

# Defaults env_keep += "HOME"

##

## X11 resource path settings

# Defaults env_keep += "XAPPLRESDIR XFILESEARCHPATH XUSERFILESEARCHPATH"

##

## Desktop path settings

# Defaults env_keep += "QTDIR KDEDIR"

##

## Allow sudo-run commands to inherit the callers' ConsoleKit session

# Defaults env_keep += "XDG_SESSION_COOKIE"

##

## Uncomment to enable special input methods.  Care should be taken as

## this may allow users to subvert the command being run via sudo.

# Defaults env_keep += "XMODIFIERS GTK_IM_MODULE QT_IM_MODULE QT_IM_SWITCHER"

##

## Uncomment to enable logging of a command's output, except for

## sudoreplay and reboot.  Use sudoreplay to play back logged sessions.

# Defaults log_output

# Defaults!/usr/bin/sudoreplay !log_output

# Defaults!/usr/local/bin/sudoreplay !log_output

# Defaults!/sbin/reboot !log_output

##

## Runas alias specification

##

##

## User privilege specification

##

root ALL=(ALL) ALL

manuel  Manuel = /usr/bin/terminal

## Uncomment to allow members of group wheel to execute any command

#%wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL

%wheel  localhost = /usr/bin/thunar

## Same thing without a password

%wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL

## Uncomment to allow members of group sudo to execute any command

%sudo   ALL=(ALL) ALL

## Uncomment to allow any user to run sudo if they know the password

## of the user they are running the command as (root by default).

# Defaults targetpw  # Ask for the password of the target user

# ALL ALL=(ALL) ALL  # WARNING: only use this together with 'Defaults targetpw'

## Read drop-in files from /etc/sudoers.d

## (the '#' here does not indicate a comment)

#includedir /etc/sudoers.d

```

così posso loggiarmi a root e fare le operazioni di root nella sessione dell'utente, perlomeno c'è un rimedio.  :Very Happy: 

----------

